# Phil Spencer says Microsoft has "lost their way" in regards to PC gaming



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

At GDC, when Spencer spoke, one thing he focused on was the abhorrent treatment of PC gaming by Microsoft lately - including Games for Windows Live and the rather underwhelming Windows 8 App Store. Windows 10 hopes to change this, he says.

The goal? To make "XBox" no longer synonymous with consoles, but rather "gaming with Microsoft" across both console and PC. Aside from a stronger push of titles across both platforms, Microsoft will also be pushing PC-exclusive titles utilizing the new HoloLens. You can also expect to see some examples of cross-platform play between Microsoft and PC, claims Spencer.

Of course the way this is being spoken of sounds more like they intend to have some other type of online service for PC gamers so don't get your hopes up about utilizing Steam yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2015)

I hear talks of crossbuy, which is kinda cool.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

Only if it links to Steam.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 5, 2015)

Halo on PC and you have my attention, microsoft.

Otherwise you can fuck right off, to be honest.

Haven't played Halo since Halo 2.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 5, 2015)

Also GoW collection


----------



## creative (Mar 5, 2015)

I sure wish I could play gears 1 and 2 on my shitty laptop without resorting to piracy. if only some electronics company could do something about that .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2015)

I've never really understood why Microsoft makes gaming consoles when they could have kept focusing on PCs and gaming peripherals for PCs exclusively.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2y419dxyCKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2015)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I've never really understood why Microsoft makes gaming consoles when they could have kept focusing on PCs and gaming peripherals for PCs exclusively.


Console game copy sold = cut from sale, profit
PC game copy sold = nothing, and almost everyone pirated Windows anyway

Plus, they've already tried cross-platform play. That failed, PC gamers obliterated console gamers (M&K > pad). Mandatory gamepad input on PC's side? Hmmm...

Well, the only Xbox titles that interest me are Halo for multiplayer and Gears of War for mindless relaxation. 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2015)

The thing is that this time they're probably going to promote games that make more sense using a gamepad even if you're PC or co-op centric games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2015)

So none of the interesting ones

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2015)

Generalizing is fun.

It's also not true.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2015)

Lay it on me. I may have missed or forgotten about something, so shoot

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2015)

I should be surprised by HbS' replies... but I'm really not.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Halo on PC and you have my attention, microsoft.
> 
> Otherwise you can fuck right off, to be honest.



My thoughts exactly.  

So far Microsoft is good at making empty promises about PC games and/or delivering bad services.  You want to be committed to PC gaming?  Then put out games that we will like and put them on platforms like Steam and GoG.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

Dead Rising 3 is on Steam, though.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

krory said:


> Dead Rising 3 is on Steam, though.



Probably had more to do with Capcom than Microsoft.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2015)

krory said:


> I should be surprised by HbS' replies... but I'm really not.


Did I say something factually wrong? Or does the fact that I don't find any of the Xbox exclusives interesting upset you? Wah wah. Besides Halo and GoW, which by nature will work better with M&K, there are no Xbox titles that interest me. Well excuse me. "He doesn't like things I like" boo fucking hoo, grow up already.

There are some multi-platform releases, but they'd need Sony's OK to port them to PC.

I admit I might have forgotten about some titles, but I see noone's trying to remind me, so I guess there aren't any. 

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2015)

Do you know what microsoft even makes?

Lol

I wonder if scalebound will be on PC


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2015)

All the kinect exclusives you could want


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All the kinect exclusives you could want



PC gamers will eat them up.


----------

